
Google now answers "what is my ip"? - jabo
http://www.google.com/search?&q=what+is+my+ip
======
santigepigon
DuckDuckGo also has this feature for the privacy-concerned.

------
yegor256
they just put many companies out of the business :)

------
rorrr
or just "ip"

